# المواصفات الفنية للزيوت و الشحوم المعدنية واستخدامها في صناعة الاسمنت - المهندس لؤي العرنجي



## لؤي العرنجي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_ المواصفات الفنية للزيوت و الشحوم المعدنية_
_ واستخدامها في صناعة الإسمنت_ – المهندس لؤي العرنجي

تعتبر الزيوت والشحوم المعدنية المستخدمة في الصناعة / صناعة الاسمنت/العامل الأساسي في ضمان سير الوظيفة الفنية بشكل فني سليم لكافة الأجزاء المتحركة للآلات والأجهزة , سواء كوظيفة تزليقية وتسهيل الحركة أو في مجال التبريد , حيث تستخدم الزيوت في كافة مفاصل وأقسام خطوط الإنتاج / الأفران – المطاحن – المواد الأولية – الضواغط والتعبئة / .
حيث تعتبر شركات الاسمنت من الشركات المستهلكة بشكل كبير للزيوت والشحوم.
وفيما يلي نبين أهم المواصفات الفنية للزيوت والشحوم المستخدمة في صناعة الاسمنت :
1-  _اللزوجة:_ Viscosity
أهم خصائص الزيوت وتمثل مقاومة الزيوت للإنسياب ؛وكلما ارتفعت اللزوجة زادت مقاومة الانسياب واختيار اللزوجة أمر مهم في عملية التزييت.
2_-معامل اللزوجة:_Viscosity Index
يمثل مقاومة اللزوجة للانخفاض في حال ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ويفضل الزيت ذو معامل اللزوجة العالي؛لأن لزوجته تتأثر بصورة أقل نسبياً عند حدوث تغيرات في درجة الحرارة
_3-درجة الانصباب(الانسكاب):_Pour Point
تمثل درجة الحرارة المنخفضة التي يتوقف فيها انسياب الزيت بسبب تكون بللورات شمعية-وكلما انخفضت درجة الانصباب كان أفضل.
_4-درجة الوميض_:Flash Point تمثل درجة الحرارة التي يشتعل فيها بخار الزيت عند وجود مصدر من النار؛ كلما ارتفعت درجة الوميض كان ذلك أفضل.
_5-الرقم القاعدي_:Total Base Number
يمثل قدرة الزيت على معادلة الحوامض الناتجة عن عملية الاحتراق وترتفع قدرة الزيت على معادلة هذه الحوامض بارتفاع الرقم القاعدي. 
_6-المواد الصلبة الغير ذائبة:_Insolubles
تمثل هذه المواد الصلبة العالقة والغير ذائبة في الزيت والتي يمكن أن يكون مصدرها مواد ناتجة عن أكسدة الزيت خلال الاستعمال.
7-مخلفات الكربون:Carbon Residue
وتمثل كمية الكربون المتراكمة الناتجة عن تحلل وتفكك الزيت تحت تأثير الحرارة العالية ولها تأثير سلبي على أجزاء المحرك الداخلية .


_8-الثباتية الكيميائية_: Chemical Stability
هي مقاومة الزيت والشحوم للأكسدة بأكسجين الهواء الجوي ؛ ويتم التأكد من تغير شكل ومواصفات الزيت.
ولابد من لحظ بعض الوصفات الفنية:مثل:
رقم التعادل القلوي: Neutralization Number 
وكذلك الكثافة Density
والرماد المكبرتOxide Ash 
وكمية الماء Quantity of Water 
يتم تبديل الزيوت وفق برنامج الصيانة الوقائية والمخططة؛وكذلك المراقبة المستمرة والدورية للأماكن التي يوجد فيها خلل فني بالتعاون مع عناصر مراقبة الإنتاج .كما أن مراقبة أداء الزيوت يتم بشكل أولي باستخدام الحواس عن طريق( اللمس-الرائحة) لمعرفة تغيرات الزيت.
_نبين فيما يلي استخدام الزيوت في الأقسام الإنتاجية:_
_1-قسم آليات المقالع:_
- زيت شاق أو زيت هيدروليك لدارات هيدروليك المقالع.
- زيت هيدروليك عيار\32\دارات الهيدروليك للضواغط.
- زيت Gear Boxعيار80/90.
- زيت لمسننات الجر الخلفية وأبراج الدوران للبواكر. عيار90/140.
2_-قسم الكسارات_: ( الكلس-البازلت)
- زيت مسننات صناعية عيار/150/لعلب السرعة الرئيسية أوزيتCombrimolعيار/150/
3-قسم مطاحن المواد الأوليةRaw Mill)
4-قسم مطاحن الاسمنتCement Mill)
1-علب السرعة ذات الجهد العالي:زيت مسننات صناعي عيار/320/
2-علب السرعة ذات الجهد المتوسط:زيت مسننات صناعي عيار/220/
3-علب السرعة ذات الجهد البسيط:زيت مسننات صناعي عيار/150/
كلبات التحويل-كلبات الفلاتر-كلبات التحريك زيت هيدروليك/36/
- زيت عنفات عيار/68/للضواغط
- المحولات الكهربائية-فرامات القشط الناقلة زيتTRA-GL
- مضاجع المطاحن/Combrimol/150
- مساند المطاحن-زيت مسننات صناعي عيار/150/





_5-قسم أفران الاسمنت:_ Kiln) Cement_)_
- مضاجع الأفران سلندر ويندولين عيار/1000/
- علب السرعة زيت مسننات صناعي عيار/150-220/
- المسنن الرئيسي:بي-جي لوبركانت(B-J-Lobericant)
- مراوح الغازات:هيدروليك/46/
 تلنس/T46/
 Hidro comol/k150/ 
 Hidrolik/ 68 / 
- مبردات الكلنكر: ريتا تكسRetatex(25)
- النواقل الدلوية((Bucket Elevatorشحم غرافيتي
- مروحة الغاز الساخن-والنهائي والقارنة الهيدروليكية لكسارة الكنكر-
كبلوم الكسارة يستخدم زيت هيدروليك/46/

_6-قسم الضواغط:_
- زيت كمبرسور/Compressor/عيار/68/
- أوزيت هيدروليك عيار/68/
- أو زيت كمبريمول/Combrimol/عيار/100/
- أو زيت توربو/Turbo/عيار /36/
7_-قسم التعبئة_:زيت مسننات صناعي /100/يستخدم لكل من:
- علب سرعة النواقل الحلزونية .
- علب سرعة المحرك الغربالي .
- علب سرعة البناكر- والنوقل الدلوية.
بالنسبة للشحوم:غالبا ما تستخدم في مصانع الاسمنت شحم ليتون(Mp2)لمساند المراوح-والأسطوانات-والنواقل المتوسطة والتي تعمل على مدار 24ساعة وتتحمل 120ﻩ م ،
وفي حالات درجات الحرارة الأعلى يستخدم شحم ليتون(Mp3)


 المهندس لؤي العرنجي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الأبداع اللا متناهي وننتظر الجديد .......


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي لؤي 
ارجو ان اضيف بعض المعلومات الى الى موضوعك لو تكرمت .
ان اغلب الزيوت التي تعمل في معامل الاسمنت هي زيوت التروس المتعدد المهام وتكون مواصفته ضمن المواصفه العراقيه 201 وتكون من زيوت عاليه الهدرجه مضافه لها محسنات تحوي على عنصر الكبريت بنسبه تتراوح بين 1-3%والتي تعمل على زياده الربط بين المحسن المضاف والزيت الاساس ونعتمد عليه في الاماكن التي تتحمل قدرات ميكانيكيه فائقه وهذا النوع الذي نستدل عليه من الرائحه فقط .
اما الزيوت الهيدروليكيه فاغلب انواعها تعتمد على الشهادات الالمانيه din-51524 part 2\din-51560 
وهذا اغلبها متوفرة في مصافي العراق والشمال خاصه .
وجميع الزيوت المنتجه تختبر بمواصفات عالميه قاسيه .واعذروني على الاطاله


----------

